# Camping This Weekend At Sandbridge Va.



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

We will be at Indian Cove CG at sandbridge friday and saturday night. A friend is getting married on the beach saturday night with the reception nearby.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Enjoy the trip...post come pictures when you get back.


----------



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

I really need to figure out how to do that as well as my pic. We are going to be hit with some high winds and some tidal flooding wed and thursday. Hope the CG will be ok.


----------

